
Mark Zuckerberg: We want to get 1B people in virtual reality - imartin2k
https://venturebeat.com/2017/10/11/mark-zuckerberg-we-want-to-get-1-billion-people-in-virtual-reality/
======
MrQuincle
I think it's a mistake. AR makes more sense.

[https://www.wareable.com/vr/virtual-reality-vs-augmented-
rea...](https://www.wareable.com/vr/virtual-reality-vs-augmented-reality-
which-is-the-future)

Quote: 'Tim Cook called it a "core technology," saying that he expects it to
be a big technology, bigger than VR, in the future. "Virtual reality sort of
encloses and immerses the person into an experience that can be really cool,"
Cook said, "but probably has a lower commercial interest over time. Less
people will be interested in that."'

------
imartin2k
The question I ask myself: Is there enough trust left? Just when reading this
goal, I experience a high level of aversion against Facebook wanting to be the
company doing that. Maybe this sentiment blows over, or it is only me (and
presumably some others in the HN community). But somehow I actually do hope
that more people will be critical of anything Facebook does from here on. In
the end, Zuckerberg, as smart as he is, still is as clueless as anyone else
about the impact anything he does has on society, as well as about unintended
consequences. Previously I kinda gave him the benefit of the doubt ("Maybe he
really knows what he is doing"). Now I am not sure anymore.

------
natrik
[https://i.imgur.com/uCHKebT.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/uCHKebT.jpg)

